# sensitive plant



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Has anyone had any success with 'sensitive' plant in the humid environ of the frog tank?

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*mimosa*

http://www.plantoftheweek.org/week147.shtml

Mimosa pudica

I had an opportunity to get one recently but held off not sure if it would accept the viv conditions well. 

Any experience?

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Vivaria.nl uses them in their tanks.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I see them growing around my school and around the city alot. Cool looking plants. I am sure they'd do good in a viv.

Ryan


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

You have a link where we can buy some and try em out? Thats the best way to know for sure. :wink:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*sensitive*

Well they were at a local greenhouse here in NH. 
Haven't searched the net. Was hoping to hear someone has them in their viv and doing great, loves them, ect.
They seem an interesting curiosity to me and I would be willing to give them a try next opportunity.

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Up here in the north east, NYC, we have a similar tree. Its called the Mimosa Tree or Silk Tree. It belongs to the same family as the one in this post, but its name is Albizia julibrissin. Would this guy have a prayer in a viv??


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I have on in with my imitators that has been growing for over 2 years. There is a false bottom so drainage is good, but they are always wet of course. It has bloomed seveal times, and takes a fair amount of light. I use compact flour. on the tank. God luck


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

They are very easy to grow from seed in a terrarium. I bought a packet of seeds for less than $1 and had a tank full of them when I first started in darts. I gave away most of them before I put frogs in the tank, as they were rapidly taking up space in the tank, and I wanted other plants in there to give the tank a more varied look.


----------

